# Kayfun 3.1 Deck Screws



## Ash (11/6/14)

Hey guys, Any idea where i can spare deck screws for the kayfun 3.1? no one can get any. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## devdev (11/6/14)

Not much chance unfortunately. They are as rare as hens teeth.

Certainly non available locally that I know of, and regular nut and bolt suppliers don't carry 1.6mm size because it doesnt move


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

Ash said:


> Hey guys, Any idea where i can spare deck screws for the kayfun 3.1? no one can get any. Let me know. Thanks



Only place I'm aware of is: http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html - scroll down to hardware

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (11/6/14)

i wonder if they deliver to sa?? did u every buy from them?


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

Ash said:


> i wonder if they deliver to sa?? did u every buy from them?



I haven't personally, but If I'm not mistaken someone on this forum did sometime ago, that's how I got hold of this website.


----------



## devdev (23/6/14)

Still surprised that no vendors carry these

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KieranD (23/6/14)

Vape Cartel will be stocking these and various other vape spares  
Just waiting on the orders to start arriving from around the world

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (28/6/14)

Ordered and recieved from fatdaddyvapes. All good now. His magnets for the nemesis is truly the best. Very strong stuff there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/6/14)

Ash said:


> Ordered and recieved from fatdaddyvapes. All good now. His magnets for the nemesis is truly the best. Very strong stuff there.


If you don't mind me asking how much were the deck screws? Do you have a link?


----------



## Ash (28/6/14)

http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html

they were $5.00 for 6

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (28/6/14)

@Ash , so quick? Small envelope, took about 1 week, like a letter? i wonder, i suppose my 510 connector will be in a small box and take 3 weeks. 
[sigh] i must get back to putting together my ebay order. it's a bit difficult, to get it together. i wish i had specs for more than just Kayfun Lite and Russian. ...Getting Allens for the HANA MODZ box too.


----------

